

Now with video What Linux Can Learn from Solaris Performance, and Vice-Versa - deirdres
http://www.joyent.com/blog/what-linux-can-learn-from-solaris-performance-and-vice-versa

======
deirdres
There was a good deal of discussion about this in an earlier thread about the
slide deck:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7291877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7291877)

